# Make a Wish



## woodsac (Apr 21, 2006)

Playing with macro. It's amazing to me to see such tiny things...so big 


My crazy setup for this:
2X convertor
12mm, 20mm, 36mm extension tubes
50mm 1.8


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 21, 2006)

A dandelion? 
That up close?
Wow. That is so cool. 
You haven't also photographed your entire set-up for this just so we can see?
(I don't know what converters for lenses are and haven't go a clue, maybe I should out myself the General Camera and Photography Questions an admit to my total ignorance :scratch: :roll:, but I like what I see here!  )


----------



## Arch (Apr 21, 2006)

wow... i really like these, all three are great..... i may get some extension tubes myself cuz they're great value for money.... but what about your converter?.... is it an expensive one?


----------



## AIRIC (Apr 21, 2006)

Wow! Well done.

Eric


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 21, 2006)

cool shots Sacster.. what kind of plant is the in the first 2 shots?


----------



## woodsac (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks guys 

Corinna, the convertor basically increases your zoom. In this case, it allows me move farther from my subject. The extension tubes don't have glass in them. They just increase the distance from your lens to the sensor, so that you can focus really close. So, by using both, I get to move away and let in light, and make the image really large. These are not cropped at all, just resized. The extension tube set is about $159 US.

Arch, it's one of those super cheapo convertors from ebay. Phoenix I think? It doesn't allow you to autofocus (with any lens) unless your looking at the sun  But I use it with my IS lenses and auto focusing isn't too tough. And it's great for macro work so I can move back and get some light in there.

Here's what I was shooting Ray.


----------



## Mohain (Apr 21, 2006)

Wow. Really nice Woodsac. The detail you have picked up is fantastic! I just love everything about No.3 :thumbup:


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 21, 2006)

i love the detail in #1, great job woodsac... i am also fascinated by this type of macro work... :thumbup:


----------



## melcooney (Apr 21, 2006)

I love #3 and then your posting of the subject.
You are really good at macro shots!


----------



## Holly (Apr 21, 2006)

Woodsac these are amazing to me! ILOVE what you have done with your macro!!!


----------



## woodsac (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone. They take time, but they're fun.
Now...if I could just find some bugs


----------



## anicole (Apr 21, 2006)

Sweet, Woods ... they'd make very interesting conversation pieces!


----------



## Arch (Apr 21, 2006)

cheers woody i'll look into those converters, whenever i see a bug or something i really wanna get in close... i can never get in close enough even with my 1:1 macro..... so its great to see these, i would call _real_ macro shots instead of just close up :thumbup:


----------



## crawdaddio (Apr 21, 2006)

The last shot in the first set is brilliant!


----------



## Canoncan (Apr 21, 2006)

Sweet shot, number three is quite good.


----------



## woodsac (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks again


----------



## JonK (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm likin these...especially #3...very abstract :thumbsup:


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 21, 2006)

Holy cow, that's awesome! The amount of detail you can get with that setup is phenomenal.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tpe (Apr 22, 2006)

Very nice indeed, the second two are my faves, i am not as sure about the onesided compasition of the first, but still a very nice picture, good to see that the macro wasn't just a passing phase, I hope you post more soon .

tim


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 22, 2006)

awesome pictures!


----------



## Randog (Apr 22, 2006)

#3:thumbup:


----------



## woodsac (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I hope to find something new to shoot 'up close' soon


----------



## macawlvr (Apr 24, 2006)

awesome macros, that's one of the next lenes on my list..I like them all..nice series!


----------



## tpe (Apr 24, 2006)

Funny thing with macros is it is so easy and so difficult to find something to take, what i find works is to take something out of the fridge and if you dont end up with a good shot leave it on the radiator for a week or so. My old art teacher was a great one for setting assignments, if it was difficut for anyone to find some material for the task he would just take one of the components, ie he would start with a house, if that was too difficult then a wall, then a window, etc untill he got to a stone, so no more excuses just pick the nearest thing . Go on make my day ...

tim


----------



## Dweller (May 6, 2006)

I wonder what kind of ratio you are getting with that setup.

I have a 1:2 and a 1:1 capable lens and I can not get anything like that.

Amazing shots!


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 7, 2006)

Nice job, that setup is one I would have not thought up


----------

